

Apple Is Reportedly Working On A $250-$300 "iPad Mini" - rmah
http://www.businessinsider.com/ipad-mini-2011-10

======
simonhamp
Nonsense. They don't need to. There's no reason for them to add another screen
size... it would be a poorer experience.

They would sacrifice battery life, screen real-estate, other stuff would have
to go too. It would be a step backwards technologically when Apple have a
history of pushing forward the status quo... not fighting to compete.

